# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  تفاوت get و post در form action

## melomane

فرق post و get در تگ form دقیقا چیه؟ چه جاهایی باید از هر کدوم استفاده بشه؟ اگه قرار باشه یه فرم به یه ایمیل فرستاده نشه و در یک فایل ذخیره بشه باید چیکار کرد؟

----------


## soroush_vs

یه تفوتشون اینه که متد Post اطلاعات رو در چند فیلد قرار میده اما متد Get پپارامتر ها رو در انتهای URL اضافه میکنه.
مثلا سایت یاهو از متد Get استفاده میکنه که اون هم اینکریپت هست.
بیشتر برنامه نویس ها ترجیح میدن از متد post استفاده کنند.
اگر از متد Get استفاده میکنید حتما اون رو اینکریپت کرده و چک نمایید

----------


## Mohammadrezag

آقا مي شه بفرماييد ، اينكريپت كردن چيه ؟

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز
یک تفاوت بین post و get در نوع ارسال داده هاست... post اطلاعات را از طریق هدرهای http انتقال می دهد که امنیت بالاتری دارند ولی متد get که سرعت بالاتری در فراخوانی داده ها دارد اطلاعات را از طریق الحاق انها به انتهای url انتقال می دهد
برای اطلاعات در حجم بالا یا اینکه امنیت آنها خیلی مهم باشد از post استفاده می شود در حالی که get به دلیل تنوع استفاده و سرعت بالاتر و اینکه محدودیت انتقال اطلاعات در مرورگرهای فعلی از این طریق بسیار کم شده است، بیشتر مورد استفاده است.

----------


## narsic

با سلام
به غیر از مسائل مطرح شده توسط دوستان دو تفاوت دیگر هم وجود دارد .
اولی در استفاده از مقدارهای ارسالی در سمت سرور هست .
و دیگری داده های در حال ارسال به طور مثال زنمانی که شما در حال ارسال یک فایل باشید نمیتوانید از متد GET استفاده کنید باید حتما از متد POST استفاده کنید .
موفق باشید

----------

